# My next project...



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I went to Hancock Fabrics today with a friend to help her buy some sewing stuff. While we were there we decided to look at the patterns and I couldn't pass this one up. I've been looking for a pattern to make these style of aprons, but hadn't had a chance to go the store yet. I can't wait to get started on them. I'll be starting with E (bottom right) and then making A (top left). Because of the price of fabric these days I am just using muslin to make them, hope it works out okay. If I really like the the design and fit I make get a more expensive fabric later.

FYI, in case anyone is looking to buy patterns, Hancock has Butterick for $1.99 each.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a thought...nice sheet fabric can be used for all sorts of things including aprons. I often find nice sheets sometimes unopened in the package at Goodwill. Nice way to get fabric at a good price.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

PonderosaQ said:


> Just a thought...nice sheet fabric can be used for all sorts of things including aprons. I often find nice sheets sometimes unopened in the package at Goodwill. Nice way to get fabric at a good price.


Ditto that, plus garage sales & thrift shops are also cheap sources.

BTW, love the pattern KyMama. Be sure to post a pic when you've completed them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are really nice.
And do show them off when made.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

UMM what is the pattern number?? LOL I like the style and it could be very easily adapted to look like old time aprons. Gonna have to go see what I can find.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the two that are similar to pinnys! I should make some before canning season...(yeah dream on, I tell myself. LOL!!!!!).


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are so cute!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd like the pattern number too!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

B5509 

I did as if I was going to quote the post and it showed the link and pattern number.

Angie


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I love Hancock Fabrics we have one about 2 hours from us they always have such a great variety!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

These are beautiful apron styles. Please post a photograph of your finished creation.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern number Angie. I thought I linked to the pattern page in my original post, must have edited out. Oops. Got too excited. 

My neighbor, and very good friend, gave me whole bag of sheets today. Of course, she gave them to me to use for my 4 yr old's bed, but he won't use the flat sheets anyway. I guess I should have mentioned that the muslin was on sale, 99Â¢/yard so it was pretty cheap. 

I will try my best to post a pic when I get finished. Preferably before I use them. LOL

ETA: I was so born in the wrong time. Here are some links of other patterns in the Making History line that I want too. Misses' Jacket, Robe, Nightgown, Pants and Hat, Misses' Cloaks, Misses' Dresses, Misses' Stays and Corsets


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We only have one Hancocks here and it is in the mall which I rarely get into. Now the JoAnns combined the only two stores they had into one super store and it is just on the other side of the mall. Ah well when I go to JoAnns then I will just have to take a peak in Hancocks too. LOL 
Used to live in Phx and there were several Hancocks and they were my main candy store along with the $2 a yard store.That was one nifty store. Mill end remnants that were the same as the JoAnns across the street for a fraction of the higher prices.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are so cute. Look more like jumpers than aprons. Can't wait till you get them made up and post pics.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Traditionally muslin or other inexpensive fabrics were used for aprons. I know my grandmothers used feed sack fabrics for aprons (as well as a million other things!) and that fabric is muslin. My mother made curtains out of muslin that she dyed herself just because it was cheaper than other fabric. My favorite on that pattern is at the bottom right.


----------

